
AI can’t protect us from deepfakes, argues new report - Anon84
https://www.theverge.com/2019/9/18/20872084/ai-deepfakes-solution-report-data-society-video-altered
======
michannne
It definitely can't. There are many cons to this of course that have discussed
ad infinitum, but I'd like to point out this opens doors for a new industry
focused on scrubbing, "pixelating", or even faking your online social
presence. How that would work, who knows, but I'm sure there will now be a
demand for that type of technology.

I think online creators should take this new tech very seriously - this isn't
a platform or something like The Onion which, if overstepping the law, can be
taken down by force. This is based on algorithmic research, which will
undoubtedly continue forward. Think twice before making a 45-minute video with
just your face talking about an extensive topic, and be mindful of bad actors
when doing something like podcasting or audiobooks.

To me, the deepfake technology could be seen as the "black plague" of social
media. Once it spreads far enough, many will be fearful about how they conduct
their social media presence keeping in mind a bad actor can step in at any
time and practically fake your life.

